# has anyone had any success with ivf with only 1 follicle



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello Ladies,


today is my 8th day stims and i only have 1 follicle growing, which of course is really hard to take, i have a very low egg reserve but was on a high dose of stims and the Dr was expecting a little more. We have spoke with him and he has still recommend we go ahead with the ivf as one is still better than none. 

I was just wondering if there was any success stories with similar to mine.

This is my 1st IVf cycle and I'm 35 xx


----------



## stars72 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi,
I was similar to you.I am 39 with low amh and only had two follicles to retrieve.I went ahead and only had one to put back in and unfortunately it didn't result in a pregnancy.Sorry not to be writing with a positive story for you but the point is this:if you don't you will always wonder what might have happened and girls in our situation are always better off not regretting what we haven't done.I think they would have agreed with me if i had decided to cancel the cycle but I had to know the answer for myself.
You could have the one wee good one and I wish you all the best.x


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

Stars72  thank you for reply, we are trying to think positive as possible  , thats what we thought if we didnt try we will always be thinking what if, at least this way we know weve give it our best shot. xxx


----------



## lollybean (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello I only had 2 follicles and 1 much smaller folly and we went ahead and now have gorgeous little boy! I am also a poor responder my son is the result of our 2nd Ivf try, 1st was cancelled because of poor response when I only had 3 follicles. We have got started another Ivf cycle and would be over the moon if I had 3 follicles again  Are you nhs or self funded?


----------



## Breezyweezy (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,

I too am 35 with a very low AMH of 0.63pmol, a history of rmc and immune issues. I had my first IVF cycle in June this year and only produced 2 follicles on the highest dose of stimms. My clinic told me it was my choice to go for EC but they recommended I did as "it only takes 1".

We were lucky and got 2 eggs from those 2 follicles. Both fertilised and developed well and I had 2 grade 1 8 cell embies put back on day 3. One of them stuck and I am now just over 17 weeks pg.

As stars said above, if you don't try it then you may always wonder what if. My clinic had a view that it was quality at the end of the day that mattered not quantity. 
Good luck!


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello ladies,

thank you for your replies, we are self funded. DH has 2 children already from his previous marriage. We had final scan today, and booked in for EC Monday. Our Dr says anything is possible so we think its worth a shot. Im just hoping all the Royal jelly and maca and omega 3 vits ive been on for the last year with my Vitamins help the quality. 

Keeping our fingers and toes crossed its good news monday xx


----------



## lollybean (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck for Monday! Stay positive just remember it only takes 1!


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Lollybean xx


----------

